# Wastegate gone bad?



## mike96ser (Apr 28, 2002)

Anyone ever heard of a TiAl wastegate spring wearing out? A few years ago, boost was dead nuts at 10 psi. Now it's dead nuts at 12-13 psi, and when the wastegate is open I hear a "pulsing" sound. This happens with the boost controller completely disconnected. Seems to me like the spring is bad. Lord knows it's been used a lot


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Never heard of a TiAl going bad, but it sounds like perhaps the diaphram is starting to leak.

Mike


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Are the T28 and T25 wastegate actuators interchangeable?



Terrin
92 SE-R


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Bracket is different.

Mike


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Forge Motorsport has an aftermarket adjustable wastegate actuator for the T2 series turbos. What do you think Mike?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

What model TIaL do you have? I've heard numerous times before, tials are so durable that they will even outlast you  whether thats true or not, I'm not certain but they are a wonderful piece of work.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Mike Maybe you have a leak in the WG hoses as well.

Mike


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I'll have to agree with that possibility, When someone reattatched my WG line after swapping in the motor, they failed to slip the thermo sleeve under the clamp, well needless to say when the wg opened up ( I dump to the atmosphere) IF burnt a hole about the size of a bic pen in my wg line. On full throttle I was boosting 15 lbs on up when it should have been at 10lbs, Lukily I figured out that was the problem rather quickly and saved my motor a head ache.



morepower2 said:


> *Mike Maybe you have a leak in the WG hoses as well.
> 
> Mike *


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

It's official. Deltagates are crap! Everyone always told me to junk it, but I never had a problem until now! Mine quit regulating at 5 psi and now goes to 12psi, good thing I had the fuel to support it, my high boost setting is 12psi. Tial 35mm here I come!
John


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I dont understand why some individuals can't make up their mind between getting a Deltagate or a Tial, The tial 35mm go's for 220 dollars from Road Race Engineering, compared to the deltagates what? 175 180 something, It's not that hard of a decision. Don't be cheap when it comes to stuff like that, it will turn around and bite you in the ass later.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

I couldn't agree more.. Take the Deltagate apart and you'll see why.


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Joe, you have a genuine GTI-R? PLEASE POST PICS or email them to me privately!


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

It isnt street legal, but it is as genuine as it is going to get.

If someone can post the pictures.. I'll send them over.


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you email me the pics? [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I can host your pics for you if you want, also. Email me at [email protected] .


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Zak - I sent you about 8 photos
post away


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Okay, here they are. And might I add, it's freakin sweet.  

Splitting into multiple posts because of the image per post limit.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)




----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Zak - thanks for posting. Fairly soon, I'll get them up on a web page of its own with more detail. For now.. I am enjoying the ride.

BTW, the second dark shot is of the back seat.. same pattern as my SER!


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Holy crap Joe, you SUCK! Damnit, I'm so jealous. I want that car so bad. How the hell did you manage to get one in the states?



Terrin
92 SE-R


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

It appears easy in the beginning.. but it takes a while. You have to go through George Estwistle at the US DOT, Carolyn Williams at the EPA, then your local DMV. There are about 11 items on the check list from Carolyn and 12 or so from George. Plus you need your racing license and the events the car will be raced in.. so on, and so forth.

Needless to say, if I ever get busted on the streets - 25,000 dollar fine. No kiddin.. BUT, At least I'll be pullin 12 second quarters with all tires smoking as I try to escape! just kiddin.. its never seen the road.


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Costs?


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

depending on what you want.. 10K to $15K
I bought it to race only.. its nearly impossible to bring a Sunny over for street use.


----------



## 92SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

How much was the car itself and how much were the legal fees?


----------

